
Skype Changes the Game and Releases the iPhone App - mcxx
http://www.siliconangle.com/ver2/?p=3638
======
pilif
before 3.0 with the notification system or some other way to keep applications
running in the background, this, like all the other IM applications on the
iPhone/touch, won't be of practical use.

Talking in Skype and recieving a traditional phone call? Skype call drops.
Skype quits.

Talking in Skype while surfing the web. Nope. It's either Safari or Skype.

Tapping on a link in a Skype chat? Sure, but you'll go offline doing that
(Skype closes before Safari opens).

Waiting for a call at a scheduled time? Sure, but don't think about browsing
the web or even just browsing your music library to play something as all
these actions will quit Skype.

Nah. IM and even more so VoIP are totally unpractical on the iPhone.

3.0 will bring some alleviation with the background notification service as
you'll at least know when someone tries to call you, but it's still nowhere
near usable. At least for me.

And that's this "changes the game"? There are already a bunch of - even Skype
compatible - VoIP applications out there for the iPhone. They just didn't take
off due to the reasons stated above.

~~~
yef
Well, Skype has the network effect going for it. And while iPhone has its
quirks and drawbacks, the idea of VOIP on your handheld is pretty compelling.

------
jrnkntl
But it still isn't up in the app store.

~~~
lsb
Confirmed. This seems like a big waste of PR, stirring up interest for a
product people can't buy.

------
gps408
Coming Tuesday apparently <http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/technology/7971673.stm>

------
dawson
I can't tell you how long I have been waiting for Skype to release this; it
hasn't appeared in the shop for me yet, hopefully they don't do weird carrier
releases and the UK gets screwed again--this could of course be an April
Fools.

~~~
tomjen
Just get an android, then you don't have to depend on Apple to be allowed to
use your own device.

------
ensignavenger
I just ordered an iPod Touch last week (Should be here today). Just in time!
(I was planning on using a third party Skype application and jail breaking my
touch- I might still jail break it :)

------
rms
Big deal. I've been looking forward to the unification of cellular data and IP
for a while. I'm curious to see how things look in about 18 months.

------
dejb
What other serious platforms is Skype not available for? I know WinMo has had
it for years. I just assumed it was available on most other devices.

~~~
briansmith
WinMo and Nokia's Linux platform are the only mobile platforms they have
released clients for. The Nokia N97 (S60 5th Edition) will have a native Skype
client as well. I hope they release a S60 3rd Edition version as well.

------
hussong
I guess network operators will do whatever it takes to block the app since it
eats their revenue from SMS and calls.

------
pauljburke
... what kind of sadist plans to release this on or around April 1st?

~~~
smanek
You remember when GMail was announced on April fools and everyone thought it
was a hoax? (they were offering 1000MB, when most other providers were
offering ~10MB)

Google had to come out with a second press release saying that they were
actually serious

~~~
dawson
I remember, but Skype hasn't actually come out with a press release saying
that they're launching an iPhone application, so far it's all rumours.
(Correct me I'm wrong, I can't find find an official Skype citation)

~~~
ojbyrne
<http://www.reuters.com/article/newsOne/idUSTRE52T0H620090330>

